# Look what joining this forum did to me!



## nifreaky (Nov 23, 2006)

Been around here for about a month and since then got these...

SL Strion, W-E Raider 9DX and G&P R500

Just don't tell the missus!


----------



## beer2beer (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice ones!

lol, I joined CPF about 24 hours ago, and already purchased a flashlight too. I think CPF has some kind of contagious virus (or a contagious light?) that gets all members. Could someone, please, tell me if once you're in there is some vaccine or treatment, or we're are all lost? OMG!

A hug!


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2006)

You are lost. Give up all hope. In less than a year I've bought, traded, sold, and bought a couple dozen relatively expensive lights. Sigh. 

I blame my condition on Paul_In_Maryland, Msax, and Goatee. And MilkySpit. And McGizmo. Yeah, that's it. It cannot be my fault.


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 23, 2006)

beer2beer said:


> Could someone, please, tell me if once you're in there is some vaccine or treatment, or we're are all lost? OMG!




ABANDON ALL HOPE,
YE WHO ENTER HERE!




Oh yea, welcome. And if you value your money, stay out of the modding forums!


----------



## nifreaky (Nov 23, 2006)

Niteowl said:


> ABANDON ALL HOPE,
> YE WHO ENTER HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Next mission....magcharger to Mag85!!!!!


----------



## nifreaky (Nov 23, 2006)

Ooops......just ordered a Fenix P1D CE as well!


----------



## beer2beer (Nov 23, 2006)

> Ooops......just ordered a Fenix P1D CE as well!


 lol, that's exactly what I did today morning. I also purchased an acessory for my SF 9P. 
Damn, it's really contagious!

A hug!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 24, 2006)

nifreaky said:


> Been around here for about a month and since then got these...
> 
> SL Strion, W-E Raider 9DX and G&P R500
> 
> Just don't tell the missus!



Two things.....very nice lights....and count your blessings that's all it has been. LOL!


----------



## Concept (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice nifreaky. And your journey begins!


----------



## HPDSNYPER (Dec 3, 2006)

Bitten by the lightning bug. I bet it sure feels good.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 3, 2006)

You think that's bad? I had about three flashlights when I joined, now I have around 80.


----------



## CM (Dec 3, 2006)

Hold on to your wallet! It gets worse from here :devil:


----------



## zipplet (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL, I better put my wallet in a safe and forget the code... I ordered a couple a week before a joined (I still knew of CPF though - I was browsing it)...

...and I'm already looking at others that I want


----------



## Glen C (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice to see in this post I am not the only one. My Maglite 6D had expired due to battery corrosion and I thought both technology and I had moved on from using a baton as a torch. What a wealth of information here, more than I could ever imagine! A collecting friend had told me about Surefire, but in Australia they are expensive and hard to get. Loved the look of all the customs, especially the titaniums, but thought I should get some working experience with some cheaper units before ordering something sight unseen. I have been here 8 days and am now the owner of a G&P Scorpion R500, G&P T9, 3 X Likki AK37 and just ordered a Pila GL2. Luckily they are all reasonably priced.

You guys should have a warning on the front page.


----------



## zipplet (Dec 12, 2006)

Ordered a couple of fenix L0P's yesterday (one for me, one as a gift)... there really needs to be a warning on the front page


----------



## thekobk (Dec 12, 2006)

I also have caught the bug. Do we all join AA "pun intended”? I think a warning should be put on the front page! Warning this forum triggers an addiction you didn’t even know existed, CPF will not be held responsible for all of your battery, flashlight, and charger etc purchases. You have been warned.

:lolsign:


----------



## tron3 (Dec 13, 2006)

thekobk said:


> I also have caught the bug. Do we all join AA "pun intended”? ...


 
AA? As in "Alkalines Anonymous" :touche: 

Are Lithiums considered a higher power? Is it a 12 step program? 

1. Admit you have flashlights.
2. Admit you have more flashlights then you just admitted.
3. Admit you are buying MORE flashlights.
4. Repeat steps 1-4 three times.


----------



## Glen C (Dec 13, 2006)

tron3 said:


> AA? As in "Alkalines Anonymous" :touche:
> 
> Are Lithiums considered a higher power? Is it a 12 step program?
> 
> ...


 

:lolsign:


----------

